# SP Tidbits



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the original information on these types was pasted here in the past. I noticed that they have been updated and some of the information has changed, so I am placing them in the appropriate temperament sections. As most are aware, this information comes from *Discover Your Personality.Com*:



> *ESTP​*
> •	Among the highest in college retention.
> •	In national sample "Leisure Activities," overrepresented in "Playing sports."
> •	Academic subjects preferred: history, math, practical skills.
> ...





> *ESFP​*
> •	Among the highest in college retention.
> •	In national sample "Leisure Activities," overrepresented in "Watching TV 3 or more hours per day"
> •	Underrepresented in "Reading" and "Working out/exercising."
> ...





> *ISTP​*
> •	Highly represented among male college scholarship athletes.
> •	In national sample "Leisure Activities," overrepresented in "Playing with computers or video games"
> •	Underrepresented in "Listening to music" and "Writing."
> ...





> *ISFP​*
> •	Among the highest persisters in college.
> •	In national sample "Leisure Activities," overrepresented in "Watching TV 3 or more hours per day" and "Watching TV for leisure"
> •	Underrepresented in "Reading," "Working out/exercising," "Writing," "Appreciating art," and "Taking classes, going to school."
> ...


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Being an ISFP seems so great... Sigh.

The society doesn't have a high standard for us.


----------

